# Collins -262 Crash, No Injuries



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2013)

This sucks....

Collins Foundation ME-262 crashes at Midland International; no injuries reported


----------



## evangilder (Apr 23, 2013)

From what I have seen, it wasn't a crash, but an aborted takeoff. Everyone is okay and the plane is okay as well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2013)

Dammit, glad everybody was ok.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 23, 2013)

> UPDATE (2:19 p.m.): The jet is registered to the Collings Foundation in Massachusetts, according to a Midland news release. The foundation's executive director, Rob Collings, said there was no crash. Instead, the canopy over the passenger was improperly secured and came off during takeoff, which the pilot aborted. Collings said the jet never left the runway and there was no damage. The plane should be able to take off again. It had stopped for fuel en route to Houston from Tuscon, where it was traveling for an exhibition.



UPDATE: Jet owner says no "crash," rather an aborted take-off; no damage - Odessa American: Local News


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2013)

Phew! Thank Heavens that a) no crash, and b) no injuries!
I'd just 'clicked' on the other thread, to view Jim's photos, when I spotted this. Good to know it was a case of normal, media accuracy in reporting ....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update Eric!


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 23, 2013)

So, it was just an improperly secured rear canopy? Not newsworthy at all!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 23, 2013)

Ouch! Had me scared there!


----------



## jimh (Apr 23, 2013)

yep not a crash...all is as well as could be expected. Damage is relatively minor.

thanks to all concerned!

Jim


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Jim - appreciate the "front line" update!


----------



## jimh (Apr 23, 2013)

yep not a crash...all is as well as could be expected. Damage is relatively minor.

thanks to all concerned!

Jim


----------



## evangilder (Apr 23, 2013)

Good to hear that everything is okay, Jim. I figured if anyone would have the info, you would have the first-hand info. Once again, the press blew things out of proportion.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 23, 2013)

evangilder said:


> Once again, the press blew things out of proportion.



That's an understatement!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad to hear everything is OK both with everyone and the plane.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2013)

> Glad to hear everything is OK both with everyone and the plane.



Likewise. The word 'crash' is used far too flippantly by the press when aircraft incidents are reported on.


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2013)

Most press writers seem to be failed novelists... thank God the aircraft and crew are in one piece!


----------



## stona (Apr 25, 2013)

Not really a crash then, thankfully.
A very similar scare happened recently in the UK with the Rolls Royce Spitfire at East Midlands Airport.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2013)

If nothing else, then possibly a lesson learned, by ensuring rear-seat passengers, aircrew or otherwise, are fully briefed. 
NOTE: I am _not_ saying that this doesn't happen, but a simple inclusion in the pre-flight briefing will ensure the passenger knows how to operate, lock and check any canopy latching system, even if it is a common sense thing.
A simple error caused the landing gear of the Grace Spitfire to retract, after landing, a few years back, when the rear seat passenger, having been briefed to move his/her legs out of the way of the rudder pedals for landing, caught the undercarriage lever with their right knee. This was later rectified, by the addition of a safety feature I believe.


----------



## jimh (Apr 26, 2013)

here is a shot taken a few minutes after the abort...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 26, 2013)

Glad to hear man and machine are ok. Wish I knew it was in Tucson because I would have drove there to see it. DANG!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2013)

evangilder said:


> Once again, the press blew things out of proportion.


They would never do something like that!! 

In all seriousness, though, it's good to know that the 262 is alive and well!!


----------

